# why wont my doe rabbit raise her tail too mate?



## shybunnyheart (Jul 19, 2016)

hi i just got a new doe to add to my breeding program and the first day i got her i put her in the cage with my best male and she just ran away from him,that when my mom called me and i went to go see what she wanted. i was gone for about 2 minutes when i got back they were both on opposite sides of the cage.two days later i put her back in shes grunting at him n running away,he mounts her but she wont lift its been three days trying to breed her why wont she raise i even tried her with another buck is she not old enough?


----------



## Aki (Jul 19, 2016)

You're putting a doe with a male on the first day you bring her home? To begin with, the doe has just been moved to a completely different place, she's stressed and scared: she needs to settle down before you try anything. Next, ever heard of quarantine? You should never put a rabbit you just got with another rabbit, that's just asking for trouble. If you don't know that (and don't know when a doe is old enough to breed either, from your post), you shouldn't be breeding in the first place.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Aki said:


> You should never put a rabbit you just got with another rabbit, that's just asking for trouble. If you don't know that (and don't know when a doe is old enough to breed either, from your post), you shouldn't be breeding in the first place.



:yeahthat:

You might also want to take a look at the following thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=76678


----------



## majorv (Jul 20, 2016)

Hopefully, you haven't caused any long term issues with trying to breed her, but the others are correct in some respects. When you get a new rabbit you should give them several weeks to adjust to their new home...and quarantine them, to make sure they haven't brought any illness into your rabbitry. After that, then you can try breeding her. We normally don't try to breed a doe until she's 6 months old.


----------



## AliceTheRabbit (Jul 26, 2016)

Aki said:


> You're putting a doe with a male on the first day you bring her home? To begin with, the doe has just been moved to a completely different place, she's stressed and scared: she needs to settle down before you try anything. Next, ever heard of quarantine? You should never put a rabbit you just got with another rabbit, that's just asking for trouble. If you don't know that (and don't know when a doe is old enough to breed either, from your post), you shouldn't be breeding in the first place.



You are so rude. Stop. Yes she shouldn't have put the rabbit in to breed immediately. I agree. But most breeders suggest you do keep them in an enclosed space for breeding. So get over yourself. You're not the only one who knows a lot about rabbits on here.


----------



## AliceTheRabbit (Jul 26, 2016)

Aki said:


> Next, ever heard of quarantine? You should never put a rabbit you just got with another rabbit, that's just asking for trouble. If you don't know that (and don't know when a doe is old enough to breed either, from your post), you shouldn't be breeding in the first place.



You are so rude. Stop. Yes she shouldn't have put the rabbit in to breed immediately. I agree. But most breeders suggest you do keep them in an enclosed space for breeding. So get over yourself. You're not the only one who knows a lot about rabbits on here.


----------



## AliceTheRabbit (Jul 26, 2016)

Aki said:


> You should never put a rabbit you just got with another rabbit, that's just asking for trouble. If you don't know that (and don't know when a doe is old enough to breed either, from your post), you shouldn't be breeding in the first place.



You are so rude. Stop. Yes she shouldn't have put the rabbit in to breed immediately. I agree. But most breeders suggest you do keep them in an enclosed space for breeding. So get over yourself. You're not the only one who knows a lot about rabbits on here.


----------



## AliceTheRabbit (Jul 26, 2016)

Aki You are so rude. Stop. Yes she shouldn't have put the rabbit in to breed immediately. I agree. But most breeders suggest you do keep them in an enclosed space for breeding. So get over yourself. You're not the only one who knows a lot about rabbits on here.


----------



## Firewing124 (Jul 26, 2016)

It sounds like when you left for a few minutes he bred her. often pregnant rabbits will not lift and grunt when they are bred, so mark your calendar just in case! It happens to so many people, so I often advise to watch them the whole time they are left together. I do agree you should have quarantined and given her some time to settle in. I've seen several rabbits get sick from lack of quarantine. Good luck getting her to breed


----------

